# This name or that name



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I am adopting a female kitty tomorrow (pretty sure I am anyway). I already have her picked out--a cute short-haired calico that will be a year old in February. Anyway, my two cats came to me with Arthurian themed names (Merlin and Guinevere), and I don't want this cat to be left out. I don't really like her current name anyway, so I was going to change it regardless. It took a LONG time to find a couple female names from the Arthur tales that I liked.


Sooooo....the two I have it narrowed down to are:

Emmaline (EM-ah-leen) and Bronwyn. I was kind of leaning toward Emmaline (Emmy for short), but was just curious what the favourite of the two are here.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

This is what she looks like:


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

I'm a sucker for Morganna. I prefer Emmy to Bronwyn though.

Whatever you choose, she's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

They are both really cute names. Pick the one you like!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I kind of wished this hadn't been moved here since I don't even own her yet....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

See what happens when you post a picture??? AND ask for names? :grin:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Emmy sounds like a great name for such a cute kitty. Congratulations on adding her to your family.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I like Morganna, too. She could be Morgan for short. She is a beautiful kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

ooh what a cutie! I like both names, though Bronwyn seems like a bit of a mouthful for such a small kitty.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Definitely Emmy! Easy to say, rolls of the tongue and easy to learn for her. Cute as can be. Congratulations!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I like Emmy. She's adorable


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I am will be the oddball and said I love the name Bronwyn.. but I work with a lady with that name.

Good luck!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely Emmy!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Fifteen years ago, this guy shows up and starts living under the porch.










I ask my oldest granddaughter, who was 5 at the time, what we should name him. Without hesitation, she says, BON JOVI! 

Well, that was his name for the next 8 years. Probably don't want any advice from her on this one.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My grandmother was called Bronwen!! It should be "wen" with a female "wyn" for a male (Arthur was Welsh after all). There are others (although I rather like Morgan as well) - Rhiannon, Enid, etc.. There is also the earliest version of Guinevere - Gwynhwyfer. Arianrhod (almost mine!!), Cerridwen, branwen, or even poor Blodeuwedd.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the name Emmaline. I think either Emmy or Bronny, which if I had a cat called Bronwyn it would get called. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

I would say Emmaline , I really like that name. Morgana was terrible.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I finally met/adopted her today! I will post a formal introduction of her later in a new thread, but just wanted to say I went with Emmy/Emmaline!  Morgana or Morgan was never an option because my niece has a good friend with that name that I am not too fond of, and we didn't want to give her the impression we were naming my kitty after her. Odd, but true... Emmy works great though!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wondering if you knew that Bronwen / Bronwyn means "white breast"!!! Kind of appropriate since she has a white chest!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

That's a good point, actually!  I've been calling her Emmy for awhile now, but I do really like the name Bronwyn too (with a y...even if that is masculine! lol)


----------

